# Ζητείται υποτιτλιστής για αγγλικές εκπομπές (EN > EN)



## photine (Mar 23, 2009)

Χρειάζομαι τη βοήθεια κάποιου μεταφραστή για τον υποτιτλισμό αγγλικών εκπομπών. Οι υπότιτλοι όμως πρέπει να είναι επίσης στην Αγγλική γλώσσα, δηλαδή να γράφουν ό,τι ακριβώς λένε οι ομιλητές. Όποιος ενδιαφέρεται, ας επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου στο [email protected] ή στο 6932467377 (μετά τις 21:00)


----------



## Alexandra (Mar 23, 2009)

Να παρατηρήσω/συμπληρώσω ότι, απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, χρειάζεσαι υποτιτλιστές native speakers για να γράφουν ό,τι ακούνε, αλλά μετατρέποντάς το σε υποτίτλους. Δεν υπάρχει γραπτό κείμενο, σωστά κατάλαβα;

Το μεταφέρω στο News/Announcements, γιατί δεν αφορά Query.


----------

